# Constant low level audio hiss



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

For the audio experts.

I have what I call an audio hiss in the background. 
Makes no difference if you’re running off the HDD, USB port or even the FM radio.

When the volume is wound right down to what seems to be the off point the hiss goes.
Slightly increase the volume to the first notch and it is back. Nothing running in the way of audio or Nav at this point.
The hiss does not increase with a continued increase in the volume selection,just remains constant in the background..
Play an audio track on the HDD and it slowly drowns it out but it’s still there in the background.

I’ve tried lowering the Bass, Mid & Treb settings but they make nodifference..

The system is factory fit in the SRi-V.. 

Any thoughts or solutions?

Mark


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Does it still do it if the engine is off?


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Yep

Its not feed back from the Alt, I'm at a loss to the cause.
My only thought is an internal amp, that putting out too much..??????
Hence why I tried the Bass Treb ect.
I've never had this before with any other sound system...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> Yep
> 
> Its not feed back from the Alt, I'm at a loss to the cause.
> My only thought is an internal amp, that putting out too much..??????
> ...


Just spoke with my son who is a Bass player and he tells me that feedback goes up with volume increase so he believes it's something else causing the problem. Is your car still under warranty?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That is strange if happening when car turned off. Out of curiosity, is anything plugged in to the lighter, aux or USB?


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Nothing pulgged in.
And the feedback hiss remains at the same low level, even if the volume knob is turned to max.
Yes still under warranty... But if I take this to a local GM Holden dealer, they are just going to put their hands in the air and place it in the too hard basket. I can just see it now. :uhh: I'm better going to an audio specialist to see if there is an explination for the background noise. 
Just thought I'd try here first with the CT brains trust.. 
I may also check out a few new Cruze models at the local dealer to see if they replicate the issue.
Would be nice to have a crisp sound from the HDD & CD


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you got your mobile phone hooked up via blue tooth? If so try turning it off and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does it come from just one speaker or does it come from all the speakers? I have heard speakers hiss.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Morning all
Aussie
Shut down the blue tooth and its still there. :angry: But it was something I had not thought of. 

obermd
Its every speaker, including the small pillar ones.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Loose connection inside the head unit is the most likely culprit since it's coming from all the speakers.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I think you are going to be spot on. I was hoping it was going to be an incorrect setting I had made and a quick adjustment.
The car is required to have a software update for the steering lock error, so I'll see if I can get this covered under the car warranty at the same time.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Just an update for the SRi-V owners in Australia.
The low level hiss in the speakers comes standard from Holden. 
I tested 3 MY2013 models this morning with the same results in all 3 cars. I should not complain, Holden have at least been consistent with the audio background noise across the cars I looked at.

Thanks boys for you initial input into the fault finding process... This is a great community..

I’m disappointed about the find this morning from the Holden production line.

Happy remaining holidays.

Mark


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Feck! Makes me glad mine came from Korea with the bog-stock radio.

Trust GM Holden to stuff things up, though, the mongrels couldn't piss straight through a catheter!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This post led me to go out to my 2012 Cruze, switch on the radio, selected Aux input with nothing plugged in, and turn on the radio volume through the full range, no detectable hiss.

If the speaker connector wasn't fully plugged in, with power level changes, would hear breakup. Hiss is caused in solid state by poor integrated circuits with an excess amount of impurities in the chips. Chip counterfeiting is the latest newest problem. Only dealer solution is to get a new radio installed.

Ha, this post takes me back to 1959 when I purchased a solid state Knight Kit Amplifier from Allied Radio. Used all point contact transistors and the hiss was unbearable. I couldn't do anything with it, and neither could Knight, they gave me my money back. Had to go back to vacuum tubes where hiss was always a problem, but fired up the tube filaments with pure DC to quiet it that down. Was in about 1964 the silicon transistors came out, virtually noise free, went against my audiophile friends by going to all solid state.

Did design a chopper stabilized DC amplifier capable of reliably accurately amplifying low level DC signals down to 0.1 microvolts, try that with tubes. Also a wideband DC amplier that was flat from 0 to 250 MHz, ha, told that to my nutty audiophile friends.

No excuse for hiss today in particular with application specific integrated circuits. But even I am dead meat in repairing these, no such circuits are available for repair. Just have to take the entire radio back. Been taking a lot of electronics back lately.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> Just an update for the SRi-V owners in Australia.
> The low level hiss in the speakers comes standard from Holden.
> I tested 3 MY2013 models this morning with the same results in all 3 cars. I should not complain, Holden have at least been consistent with the audio background noise across the cars I looked at.
> 
> ...


Might be something to do with the type of radio fitted to the SRI Cruze. I have a MY 13 diesel and there is no noise and I use a USB stick most of the time.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Aussie
I didn't compair it to the diesel radio fit out yesterday, however the 09 built CDX Cruze we have in the family is hiss free.
It seems to only be associated with the SRi-V fitout. 
I guess it comes down to the quality of the final product that Holden accept here in Australia.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> Aussie
> I didn't compair it to the diesel radio fit out yesterday, however the 09 built CDX Cruze we have in the family is hiss free.
> It seems to only be associated with the SRi-V fitout.
> I guess it comes down to the quality of the final product that Holden accept here in Australia.


Are you saying every Cruze radio in your neck of the woods has hiss? And all at the exact same level? Anybody hook up a spectrum analyzer to learn the exact frequencies and amplitudes of this hiss?


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Nick
No not all models.
At this point it looks like the only ones with the sound issue is the top ofthe range SRi-V/LTZ equivalent with the navigation screen. 
Other models with the standard radio CD fitout seem fine by all accounts.
Mark


----------

